

GE Hitachi to Turn World’s Biggest Civilian Plutonium Stockpile into Electricity - pwg
http://www.gereports.com/ge-hitachi-nuclear-energy-proposed-to-turn-worlds-biggest-civilian-plutonium-stockpile-into-electricity/

======
Egregore
Have such reactors been build before?

